# Starting Light Sparring



## RidiculousName (Jul 29, 2017)

Hello, I'm a 7th-kyu belt in my karate system. I've hardly sparred at all before because my old dojo was small, and most there didn't have the interest. I want to ask, what are some good resources to learn about light-sparring, and what can I do to train for it?


----------



## jobo (Jul 29, 2017)

RidiculousName said:


> Hello, I'm a 7th-kyu belt in my karate system. I've hardly sparred at all before because my old dojo was small, and most there didn't have the interest. I want to ask, what are some good resources to learn about light-sparring, and what can I do to train for it?


I'm not sure what it is you want to research?, its taking the things you have spent years learning and try and hit someone, (whilst your oppoinent does the same), but only lightly.

try it, if your slow, practise speed, if you run out of puff, do some cardio, if you keep missing practise accuracy,


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 29, 2017)

There's only one way to practice sparing and that's by sparing you can do all your kicks and punches of course and shadow box and that will obviously help but there's nothing special to do to train fro it


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 29, 2017)

Find someone in your area that is interested in sparring.

What is your location?


----------



## marques (Jul 29, 2017)

RidiculousName said:


> Hello, I'm a 7th-kyu belt in my karate system. I've hardly sparred at all before because my old dojo was small, and most there didn't have the interest. I want to ask, what are some good resources to learn about light-sparring, and what can I do to train for it?



I don't know 'some good resources'. I bought the books 1 and 2 of Xavier Zen (on Amazon) and Sparring, by Bob Breen. I don't know if I can call them good, but for sure there are good tips in there.

 I may give some tips for free:
- Rather than allowing everything all times, limit the sparring to punches, kicks, throwings... or some other subset of your style.
- Similar to the previous, you have your own goal for the sparring session, ex: one technique, footwork, feints, short distance, long distance... but your partner is not aware of that.
- Start light AND slow. This way probably you will see more, understand more and get fewer injuries. Over time, if you feel confident you can increase speed.
- No emotions (fear) involved when starting. The first sparring sessions are already complicated without that factor. You should be relaxed (as far as possible), thinking about your technique, strategy... instead of panic reactions.

This is what I remember right now and I think the most important (to me) is here. 7th kyu is like the 3rd belt, right? If so, the sparring should complement the rest of the training and should be fun, motivating. But too much sparring too earlier may damage your technique. Keep it under control. Within some conditions, sparring is the part of (my) training. I hope you enjoy it, too.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm guessing you are wondering what "light sparring" entails, and that is something you can only learn by doing it, as everyone has their own definition on what "light sparring" is. What I will say is that when you do the sparring, make sure you communicate with your partner. If they are going too hard or giving you too much stress, you need to tell them. Both participants should be fighting at a comfortable level in terms of intensity. To me, sparring is not about winning or losing, but about learning and improving, so when you strike your opponent, it should be a definite hit (i.e. not a glancing blow) but it shouldn't really hurt. If you get hit you should be aware of being hit, but with no pain or injury resulting from it.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 29, 2017)

Punch them. Don't let them punch you.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 29, 2017)

RidiculousName said:


> I want to ask, what are some good resources to learn about light-sparring, and what can I do to train for it?


Have some one punch you lightly and you punch them lightly in return is better than reading resources.  Make sure you ask your sparring partner to be tricky and sneaky.  There really isn't any substitute for sparring.  There things that deal with awareness of movement and timing that you can't learn unless someone is trying to hit you.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 30, 2017)

Um..... Otherwise. Don't turn your back and keep your eyes open.

Don't even turn your head. Try to keep good fighting posture and let your defences defend you.


----------



## Cooltkd (Jul 30, 2017)

imo sparring is a vital part of martial arts. you may have to entertain the idea of going to another dojo...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 30, 2017)

As you begin, remember to apply your training. Technique often goes out the window.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 30, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Technique often goes out the window.


Understatement. People do 10+ years of training, get into a little bit of sparring and it's like they never trained a day in their life.  It's like they abandon their training and don't even try to do the techniques.


----------



## Flatfish (Jul 31, 2017)

Breathe, breathe, breathe. It's very easy in the beginning to be so focused (and riled up) during sparring that you forget to breathe.....that will make you tired very very quickly. Another thing that is hard to do in the beginning is to relax and not tense up. I had to learn that all over again when I switched from a striking art to a grappling art because things are different, you're not used to it you tense up.


----------



## RidiculousName (Jul 31, 2017)

First, sorry for the late reply.

I think some people are misunderstanding here. I'm already at another dojo that does light sparring. That's why I want to learn.

I was hoping for more information regarding how to do shadow-boxing, work on combinations, suggestions for combinations, stuff like that.



marques said:


> This is what I remember right now and I think the most important (to me) is here. 7th kyu is like the 3rd belt, right?



I may have misunderstood, but essentially I'm slightly more than half the way to my first dan.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 31, 2017)

RidiculousName said:


> First, sorry for the late reply.
> 
> I think some people are misunderstanding here. I'm already at another dojo that does light sparring. That's why I want to learn.
> 
> ...


sparring is like swimming, you have jump in and try to use the techniques that you learn.  At times it may not seem like you are making progress, but just keep doing your best and you'll learn on the way.

There's no quick way to learn how to spar.  Every partner is like a new lesson.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 31, 2017)

Do this one it is hilarious.

Fake out to the left with a jab. Then uppercut them with your right. It comes off pretty reliably and is embarrassing as anything to get caught buy it.


----------



## RidiculousName (Jul 31, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Do this one it is hilarious.
> 
> Fake out to the left with a jab. Then uppercut them with your right. It comes off pretty reliably and is embarrassing as anything to get caught buy it.


Can't uppercut. body shots only.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 1, 2017)

RidiculousName said:


> Can't uppercut. body shots only.


You can uppercut to the body


----------



## drop bear (Aug 1, 2017)

RidiculousName said:


> Can't uppercut. body shots only.



I don't think I have ever been able to light spar to the body. It always gets heavy.


----------



## marques (Aug 2, 2017)

RidiculousName said:


> I was hoping for more information regarding how to do shadow-boxing, work on combinations, suggestions for combinations, stuff like that.
> 
> I may have misunderstood, but essentially I'm slightly more than half the way to my first dan.


As for combos keep it simple, up to 3 techniques. At least to start.
1 - Jab or front kick or some other straight strike.
2 - hit where your opponent is open (or were you managed to create an opening)
3 - your power technique to finish
Probably your opponent will defend everything and yet counter. It is like this. At some point it will start working.

I am sure YouTube is plenty of combos suggestions. Kickboxing and Thai Boxing is combos all day.

Thank for the clarification. Every style or organisation has a different belt system... In that case I imagine you are training for a few years and I agree it is time to start sparring with some regularity, if not started before.


----------



## marques (Aug 2, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> As you begin, remember to apply your training. Technique often goes out the window.


What goes out of the window is not the technique. Actual technique sticks with you all times because you already forgot the old (untrained) way.  And technique can be even refined on well conducted sparring.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 2, 2017)

Did the OP ever start sparring?  I'm curious to know how it turned out after all of the advice.


----------



## RidiculousName (Aug 2, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> You can uppercut to the body


How would you get your opponent to bend over during light sparring unless you were out of reach otherwise? We're Karateka, we fight while standing straight up. 



marques said:


> As for combos keep it simple, up to 3 techniques. At least to start.
> 1 - Jab or front kick or some other straight strike.
> 2 - hit where your opponent is open (or were you managed to create an opening)
> 3 - your power technique to finish
> ...


Thanks, you've got my situation correct.



drop bear said:


> I don't think I have ever been able to light spar to the body. It always gets heavy.


What do you hit when you light spar?


----------



## RidiculousName (Aug 2, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> Did the OP ever start sparring?  I'm curious to know how it turned out after all of the advice.


Sparring is only on the last Thursday of every month. Dunno why we didn't do it last time, but I assume it's been postponed.

EDIT:
Forgot to mention, I still plan to spar.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 2, 2017)

RidiculousName said:


> How would you get your opponent to bend over during light sparring unless you were out of reach otherwise? We're Karateka, we fight while standing straight up.
> 
> 
> Thanks, you've got my situation correct.
> ...


Why would you need them to bend over to throw an uppercut to the body if they bent over it'd be harder to uppercut the body as it's further away..


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 2, 2017)

RidiculousName said:


> We're Karateka, we fight while standing straight up.



You may do that in your style but most karateka don't stand straight up, a straight back isn't much good, far too stiff.


----------



## RidiculousName (Aug 2, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> You may do that in your style but most karateka don't stand straight up, a straight back isn't much good, far too stiff.



Maybe I wasn't clear. I'm just saying Karateka don't hunch forward like boxers. I'm trying to understand why an uppercut to the body would be useful during light sparring. 



Headhunter said:


> Why would you need them to bend over to throw an uppercut to the body if they bent over it'd be harder to uppercut the body as it's further away..


You've lost me.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 2, 2017)

[QUOTE="RidiculousName, post: 1854491, member: 37236"


What do you hit when you light spar?[/QUOTE]

Anything I can reach pretty much.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 2, 2017)

RidiculousName said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear. I'm just saying Karateka don't hunch forward like boxers. I'm trying to understand why an uppercut to the body would be useful during light sparring.
> 
> 
> You've lost me.


I said you can uppercut to the body you said how would I be able to get him to bend over...you don't need him to bend over to uppercut him in the body....as for why it would be useful....well for the same reason a roundhouse kick is useful or a jab, it's something than can hit your opponent with so why not throw it


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 2, 2017)

RidiculousName said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear. I'm just saying Karateka don't hunch forward like boxers. I'm trying to understand why an uppercut to the body would be useful during light sparring.
> 
> 
> You've lost me.



Boxers don't hunch 'forward' as such. The shoulders are rounded, the neck 'pulled' down, but not forward, that would stick their chin out, the last thing a boxer would do.

All strikes are useful during sparring, the 'lightness' of it is irrelevant.


----------



## Buka (Aug 2, 2017)

Not all Karateka stand the same. Not all Karateka fight the same, either.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 2, 2017)

Buka said:


> Not all Karateka stand the same. Not all Karateka fight the same, either.



If it was body sparring I would lean towards the kyokushin method though. They do seem to have a handle on that.


----------



## Buka (Aug 2, 2017)

drop bear said:


> If it was body sparring I would lean towards the kyokushin method though. They do seem to have a handle on that.



What is "body sparring"?


----------



## RidiculousName (Aug 2, 2017)

My mistake. By useful, I mean efficient. A straight punch is faster


Tez3 said:


> Boxers don't hunch 'forward' as such. The shoulders are rounded, the neck 'pulled' down, but not forward, that would stick their chin out, the last thing a boxer would do.
> 
> All strikes are useful during sparring, the 'lightness' of it is irrelevant.


In what situation would an uppercut to the body be the most efficient?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 2, 2017)

Buka said:


> What is "body sparring"?


Get inside, love them ribs up a tad.


----------



## Buka (Aug 2, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Get inside, love them ribs up a tad.



Lol. Love inside. In the kitchen, as we used to call it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 2, 2017)

RidiculousName said:


> My mistake. By useful, I mean efficient. A straight punch is faster



Only if it lands.



> In what situation would an uppercut to the body be the most efficient?



When it lands.

Anyway, a karate uppercut is nothing like a boxers uppercut. Different strike, same name.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 2, 2017)

Buka said:


> Lol. Love inside. In the kitchen, as we used to call it.


Tender vittles.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 2, 2017)

Buka said:


> What is "body sparring"?



No face punching. OP is trying to keep his braincells or something.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 2, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Only if it lands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are many ways to through uppercut and almost as many ways to drive the power of the uppercut.  Uppercuts are also underrated, but I guess many people are afraid of punching the elbows.


----------



## Buka (Aug 2, 2017)

I picture a fantasy world where sparring consists of dropping dislikes upon each other's head, body and messages.

Oh, the humanity.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 3, 2017)

RidiculousName said:


> My mistake. By useful, I mean efficient. A straight punch is faster
> 
> In what situation would an uppercut to the body be the most efficient?


The time that it lands....just because it's faster doesn't mean it's better. A straight punch is also easier to block because it's coming straight at you and it's hard to hide but am uppercut comes from a different angle from the lower line so it's more difficult to see. Also it's sparring not a real fight the whole point is to try new things but you seem determined to be against an uppercut even though you came here asking for help


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 3, 2017)

Straight punches in any system/style are easier to avoid and block. What strikes are 'allowed' in light sparring, in fact what_ is_ light sparring? Is it the precursor to proper sparring? Is there a point to 'light' sparring other than just feeling one is actually fighting...but not?


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 3, 2017)

I've accidentally done some light sparring. The Mrs. yelled at me even after I replaced the light. Said I was banned from practicing in the living room.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 3, 2017)

IMO, 'light sparring' is sparring that is done at a measured pace, with engagement defined and controlled by the parties involved.  In our dojo, light sparring is often done without protective gear, the idea is no one is going to get bloodied up even if they miss a block or walk into a punch.  Often done with newer students where the senior partner simply throws slow easy punches to get the newer student to get used to moving, blocking, deflecting, etc; speed is added as the confidence level rises.  Sometimes it's a give-and-take between two more evenly-matched students, but again, at a measured pace with no intent to show off, hurt, etc.  Just basic working techniques.  If one gets tagged, they might say "do that again, slowly, show me how you did that," and so on.  It's a partnership, not a contest.

Now, despite mister kyu belt knowing more than me and disliking my suggestions, I am going to repeat one last time that an uppercut is faster than a straight punch if the uppercut lands and the straight punch does not.  Speed is relative to effect, my fine young cannibal, whether you like it or not.  If I'm not there when your straight punch lands, but my uppercut creases your jaw, I win, and my punch was faster because it actually *was* a punch.

Regarding uppercuts.  An Isshinryu uppercut is a straight punch anyway, as I also said.  Yes, I'm aware that there are many kinds of uppercuts.  I don't know how everyone does theirs, I just know how we do ours, and trust me, it's as straight as an arrow; it just comes up at an angle.  There's no boxer's curve on it.  Yes, we use our hips.  We use our hips for just about everything.  But of course, people with no knowledge of our system are free to tell me how wrong I am about it - getting a lot of that today, so what the heck, bring it.

Not entirely sure why mister hatey mc hatington is unhappy with my posts, seeing as he asked a question and I tried my best to answer it, but I'll give it one more chance before he goes onto my ignore list.

Have a good day, everyone.  I'm heading off to the dojo.  To, you know, actually train.


----------



## marques (Aug 3, 2017)

RidiculousName said:


> My mistake. By useful, I mean efficient. A straight punch is faster


A fast straight punch is quite predictable. This is _one_ reason I start the attack with that. It gives confidence to the opponent (easy defence) and opens the opponent sides, hopefully, for a "killing" strike.


----------

